# Fitting a window in the garage door of my Hymer 514SL 2008 t



## gijsbert (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone out there experience of making a cutout for a window. I am a little bit nervous.
Thanks


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

First measure it , mark it , then measure it again, and again when your happy that its all in the right place, measure it again, drill a hole inside your marks for the jigsaw blade to go through, then stick some tape on the bottom of the jigsaw base so as not to scratch your body work, then take a stance thats comfortable and away you go, then tell the wife to get you a clean pair of undies out for when you start to go off the line, simples. dennis


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why do you want a window?
So the thieves can see what you have in there?

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

do a trial run on a large piece of cardboard if its good,, mask it onto your door and draw your cutline,


----------



## gijsbert (Jun 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why do you want a window?
> So the thieves can see what you have in there?
> 
> Ray.


didn't think of that, but they might get a shock when they see two labs in there.I want to use it as a kennel as well as a dumping ground.
Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wouldn't it be better to cut a hatch into the garage from inside the motorhome. I'm sure your dogs wont mind being in a darkened den. Most dogs like a cosy dark place to lay up in. Of course I don't know if its feasible in your m/h's layout but at least it would not be so traumatic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

brillopad said:


> First measure it , mark it , then measure it again, and again when your happy that its all in the right place, measure it again, drill a hole inside your marks for the jigsaw blade to go through, then stick some tape on the bottom of the jigsaw base so as not to scratch your body work, then take a stance thats comfortable and away you go, then tell the wife to get you a clean pair of undies out for when you start to go off the line, simples. dennis


As above but I'd put tape all around where your going to cut at least 1 inch wider than the sole plate of the jig saw, and stop every couple of inches to remove any swarf caught under the sole plate as this will certainly go through any masking tape, if you happen to be a carpenter/joiner/chippy make a template and use a router.

Just take your time and it'll work out fine.

Kev.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Fitting a window in the garage door of my Hymer 514SL 20*



gijsbert said:


> Has anyone out there experience of making a cutout for a window. I am a little bit nervous.
> Thanks


I know a lady who breeds and shows dogs and had this done on her motorhome. The tricky bit is not cutting the hole but getting the correct dimension window to fit in the first place. Local dealer did it for her.


----------

